# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  वर्ल्ड कप 15 फ़ाइनल --ब्लेक केप्स v/s कंगारू -सेलेबर्टीज के मज़ाक उड़ते देखिये

## sultania

*न्यूजीलैंड के प्रशंसकों ने  शुक्रवार को मैथ्यू हेडन का मजाक उड़ाया, क्योंकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया के इस पूर्व  बल्लेबाज ने सुझाव दिया था कि क्रिकेट विश्व कप के फाइनल में न्यूजीलैंड की  टीम मेलबर्न क्रिकेट ग्राउंड के आकार को देखकर भयभीत हो जाएगी।*

----------


## sultania

*न्यूजीलैंड की टीम ने टूर्नामेंट में  लगातार 8 मैच जीतकर फाइनल में जगह बनाई है लेकिन उसने सभी मैच अपने छोटे  घरेलू मैदानों पर खेले हैं। हेडन ने www.news.com.एयू’  में अपने कॉलम में लिखा था कि सेमीफाइनल में कई बार न्यूजीलैंड के  बल्लेबाजों को छक्के जड़ते देखा गया लेकिन एमसीजी में वह बाउंड्री तक के  तीन- चौथाई हिस्से पर ही कैच हो जाएंगे।

  	उन्होंने कहा कि ईमानदारी से कहूं तो ईडन  पार्क (ऑकलैंड) का आकार बेवकूफाना है। इसे क्रिकेट का मैदान नहीं होना  चाहिए। इसमें सामने की बाउंड्री काफी छोटी हैं। हेडन के इस बयान पर  न्यूजीलैंड के प्रशंसकों ने कड़ी प्रतिक्रिया दी जिससे ट्विटर पर ‘एमसीजी  सो बिग’ ट्रेंड करने लगा।*

----------


## sultania

* 	न्यूजीलैंड के प्रशंसकों ने ट्वीट किए कि एमसीजी सो बिग, डेविड बून एक तरफ से दूसरी तरफ जाते हुए 52 बीयर पी सकते हैं। 
*

* 	एक अन्य ट्वीट में कहा गया कि एमसीजी इतना  बड़ा है कि कप्तानों को क्षेत्ररक्षण में बदलाव करने समय खिलाड़ियों को  जीपीएस देना पड़ता है।*

* 	एक प्रशंसक ने ट्वीट किया कि एमसीजी सो  बिग, इतना बड़ा कि दो टेक्सास इसमें समा सकते हैं। ट्वीट में कहा गया कि  ड्रेसिंग रूम तक जाने के लिए 500 मील का सफर तय करना पड़ता है।*


* 	एक अन्य ट्वीट के अनुसार कि एमसीजी सो बिग,  कई लोगों का मानना है कि अटलांटिस का खोया हुआ शहर आउटफील्ड में फाइन लेग  और थर्डमैन के बीच कहीं है।*

*  	न्यूजीलैंड के एक अन्य प्रशंसक ने ट्वीट  किया कि एमसीजी सो बिग, इतना बड़ा कि वहां चमकने वाली वो लाइटें नहीं बल्कि  पड़ोसी आकाशगंगा के सूर्य हैं।*

----------

